# ODIN will not recognize Fascinate!



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

A while back I tried rooting my friend's Fascinate but ODIN would not recognize it (yet the computer does, I can access the SD card, USB mode, etc). I gave up and I am trying again after a couple months and ODIN still won't recognize the phone!!! What is going on? [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]ODIN recognizes the phone when the phone is on, but as soon as I remove the battery and plug in the USB and go into download mode it won't recognize it. [/background]Is there a way to root without ODIN?


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

The PC will recognize it as an external device for transferring files/pics etc... but ya need the Samsung drivers installed for Odin to pick it up... go in the fassy section and there should be a thread for rooting it that has the drivers .. ya might need to reboot the PC after install fyi... its been a while since I rooted mine so I hope this helps...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah it's essentially 2 different drivers. Download the Samsung usb drivers then try it, just be aware depending on the rom you may need to play with different drivers between using odin and adb. Try the regular drivers for the fascinate first.


----------

